

First Bitcoin Hedge Fund Launches From Malta - arbuge
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonmatonis/2013/03/08/first-bitcoin-hedge-fund-launches-from-malta/

======
matonis
The hedge fund deploys Shamir's Secret Sharing algorithm:

"The private key itself is AES-256 encrypted. After exporting Bitcoin private
keys from wallet.dat file, data is stored in a TrueCrypt container on three
separate flash drives. Using Shamir’s Secret Sharing algorithm, the container
password is then split into three parts utilizing a 2-of-3 secret sharing
model. Incorporating physical security with electronic security, each flash
drive from various manufacturers is duplicated several times and, together
with a CD-ROM, those items are vaulted in a bank safety deposit box in three
different legal jurisdictions. To leverage geographic distribution as well,
each bank stores only part of a key, so if a single deposit box is
compromised, no funds are lost."

